# what adaptors do i need



## Ande (Feb 27, 2013)

Today looking round a charity shop i found an old canon t70 with an Tamron adaptall 2 24mm f2.5 lense on and a flash gun so i bought it just incase the lense was any good for my 650D, when i got home i opened the Tamron case only to find a canon 50mm lense, and all i paid for all this was £8  The camera is FD fitting but i would like to use the two lenses on my 650d, i know i need adaptors and have seen some on ebay but i want to know if there are different types, for instance, when i look for adaptor2 to ef mount it says in the description that some things like auto focus and other things which i forget now wont work, is this the case with all the tamron to ef adaptors? Also i have read somewhere that adaptor rings with ridges on the inside can cause some sort of distortion, but they all have ridges.
Then there is the 50mm lense, i know i need an fd-ef adaptor but i have noticed some that are just rings and some that have an optic in, whats the deal there, which do i need? Any advice would be appreciated, iv'e been taking pictures for a few years but only just got into slr.


----------



## rs (Feb 27, 2013)

The T70 is a manual focus body, and it uses FD lenses, which are manual focus (except late almost experimental lenses like the FD 35-70)

And the flange distance of FD is less than EF - so any normal adapter will add to the already too deep EF mount to sensor distance, removing any chance of infinity focus. Canon did make a short teleconverter to adapt FD lenses to EF, and there are a few cheap copies of that concept around today. But then you lose optical quality.

The only good one I know of is the EdMika adapter, but it's probably not worth using unless you've got some great FD glass to adapt. If that happens to be a 50L you found in the bag, go for it!

http://www.canonrumors.com/tech-articles/fd-fl-lenses-on-your-ef-body/


----------



## Ande (Feb 27, 2013)

was that with regards to both of these lenses?


----------



## rs (Feb 27, 2013)

Ande said:


> was that with regards to both of these lenses?


Sorry - that was just regarding the Canon FD lens.

It looks like the Tamron Adaptall 2 mount has a flange distance of 50.7mm - notably more then the EF 44mm, so a simple metal spacer with the correct depth and mounts should be optically perfect (infinity focus, and no glass getting in the way to ruin things):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lens_mount

There will be no AF or electronic aperture controls with such a lens. I have no idea if getting a chipped adapter would be accurate enough to help with manual focus confirmation - but I'm sure someone else on this forum could help out there.

If you want to get into manual focusing, a split focus screen, or at the very least a matte focus screen for your 650D might be a good bet. But then the cost of the adapter and focus screen add up, and it's no longer your £8 bargain. Why not get a Canon 50/1.8 instead for the money?


----------



## Ande (Feb 27, 2013)

yes i have recently had an interest in the 50mm f1.8 and would have probably and still probably will get one, but like i said, it was cheap and thought what do i have to loose, but i have been looking at samples today taken with the tamron and seen some stunning shots. So any of the adaptor rings on ebay will do for the tamron then? And leave the canon and get a f1.8?


----------



## rs (Feb 27, 2013)

The worst anything like that could do is introduce flare by adding reflections off a shiny surface, be machined wrong so you don't get infinity or the mount is at a bit of an angle. In the big scale of things though, it's just a single machined piece of metal. They should all be fine.


----------



## Ande (Feb 27, 2013)

ve just looked at this adaptor for the tamron and in the description it seems to start off by saying that even though it will be manual focus, it will confirm focus by the indicator but lower down it says it doesnt confirm focus?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AF-Confirm-Tamron-ADAPTALL-2-to-Canon-EOS-Adaptor-Adapter-mount-/190769743379?pt=UK_CamerasPhoto_CameraAccessories_CameraLensesFilters_JN&hash=item2c6ac34613


----------



## rs (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm... Buy with care. That description isn't clear. And I've just dug this one up on Amazon, and the one review on there says the lens keeps falling off!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamron-Adaptall-Canon-Mount-Adapter/dp/B0095RG9XQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362002019&sr=8-1

You need to either find something with plenty of reviews (positive hopefully!), or someone on this forum who's used such an adapter and can make recommendations.


----------



## Ande (Feb 27, 2013)

haha, i just read the review on amazon about it dropping off, we probably were reading it at the same time. 

just found this, only one review though
http://www.tmart.com/AF-Confirm-Tamron-Adaptall-II-Lens-to-Canon-EOS-Adapter_p112849.html


----------



## sama (Feb 27, 2013)

Ande said:


> ve just looked at this adaptor for the tamron and in the description it seems to start off by saying that even though it will be manual focus, it will confirm focus by the indicator but lower down it says it doesnt confirm focus?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AF-Confirm-Tamron-ADAPTALL-2-to-Canon-EOS-Adaptor-Adapter-mount-/190769743379?pt=UK_CamerasPhoto_CameraAccessories_CameraLensesFilters_JN&hash=item2c6ac34613



Contact the seller by email and ask if you have a doubt. Normally, they will answer in one or two days.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 2, 2013)

Tamron made an Adaptall EF-S adaptor. I have one and it works for the full focus range of the lens. (See pictures below)

I also have a optical Fd to EF-S adapter. I do not recommend it as it totally ruins the optics of whatever lens it is mounted on. I can't remember who made it, but I can say that it is an item best thrown into the garbage. There are some non-optical fd to efs conversions available, but they cost a lot more and you have to take apart your lens mount... But they work. 

Sorry for picture quality... Taken with an iPad...


----------



## ffoulkes (Mar 2, 2013)

I would second the opinion on the Ed Mika adapters, but it does need to be for something worthwhile, whatever you decide that is. 

I use a T3i, and am looking to get a decent Canon long zoom, maybe the 100 -400 when the new one comes out. In the meantime I decided to pick up a used Canon FD 500mm reflex (I used to own one that went away with the rest of my old gear when my house got burgled) for an inexpensive long lens capability. There are lots of pros and cons with reflex lenses, but for around $450 I got the lens and the Ed Mika adapter. The following pictures I took within three hours of the adapter arriving through my mail box. I am very pleased with the result. Any limitations on quality are probably the nature of reflex lenses, they are strongly disliked by some, but it is very light weight, and all pictures were hand held giving an indication of its versatility.

Choose your lens according to your taste, but if you have one you wish to use I'm not aware that you can do better than one of Ed's adapters.

Best

Peter ff


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd get a cheap adaptall adapter, forget the FD lens and forget Ed Mika for a cheap lens. You could spend the price and get a good autofocus lens or a excellent Nikon lens plus adapter for the same money. 

Yhe Ed Mika adapters are for those with expensive high quality FD glass.

I'd also pass on the AF confirm chip. Many of them are junk, and using them is complicated and frustrating. Read the manual for one before thinking that they are going to be really useful to send a bunch of data to your camera about focal length, aperture, shutter speed, etc. You also need to AFMA them.


----------

